# What year is my Trek 930



## UWPaul (Jul 23, 2007)

Two questions. 

1) I just bought a used Trek 930 for a commuter and trail bike. It is magents (purplish-pink) with black decals. I can't for the life of me figure out what year it is. The serial number is no help. Any ideas.

2) The only thing I have found that even sounds like it might be my bike is the 1993 Trek 930 SHX which is supposed to be electric plum with black decals (according to vintage-trek). Question is; what is the difference between the SHX and the regural singletrack, and did the SHX say "SHX" anywhere on the bike? (mine does not)

Thanks


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

UWPaul said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1) I just bought a used Trek 930 for a commuter and trail bike. It is magents (purplish-pink) with black decals. I can't for the life of me figure out what year it is. The serial number is no help. Any ideas.
> 
> ...


 there's also scans of the trek catalogs on that vintage trek site, as well a few here
http://mtb-kataloge.de/
by looking at the catalogs, SHX seemed to be the models that came w/ suspension. so, these are mildly suspension corrected geometry, I'd suspect.
I was able to find the year of my old 750 by the serials number database at vintage-trek and then looking in the catalogs to confirm.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's abotu a 199nocluewithnopictures.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

The 1993 930SHX looks like this:


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shx*



UWPaul said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1) I just bought a used Trek 930 for a commuter and trail bike. It is magents (purplish-pink) with black decals. I can't for the life of me figure out what year it is. The serial number is no help. Any ideas.
> 
> ...


SHX stood for "shocks"
I had that bike. It came in two versions, the 930, and 930 SHX. Made in 1993...so your bike is from 1993.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I have this exact bike that I picked up last summer at a pawn shop. At the time I wanted something different that my Schwinn High Sierra SS and I liked the lugged steel frame so I grabbed it. The shock is junk and the components are the lower end stuff so I swapped on a rigid fork and my full m737 XT stuff and I have been riding it without any trouble since. I don't really care for the pink - but my white tires really make it pop!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*junk*



Dhorn33 said:


> I have this exact bike that I picked up last summer at a pawn shop. At the time I wanted something different that my Schwinn High Sierra SS and I liked the lugged steel frame so I grabbed it. The shock is junk and the components are the lower end stuff so I swapped on a rigid fork and my full m737 XT stuff and I have been riding it without any trouble since. I don't really care for the pink - but my white tires really make it pop!


Yes, that fork and most of the parts were junk, but that's what kept the price at about $400 in '93.

I rode mine so hard and dirty...That's the bike I started mountain bike racing with. Swapped the fork for a better one, and I evolved it into something else with different parts.

Eventually, at a bike race, I went over the bars and dented the top tube rather bad. 4 years later, I gave it to a buddy to ride around. I miss it.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Here is a bad pic of mine hanging in the garage....


----------

